# Snow storm part (X)



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Use X as a variable! Too much snow this winter, I came back from outside and I'm not able to move the car! Crappy thing, the guy did'nt came to clean up the parking lot!
Weather channel said there'll be between 35 and 50 cm of snow!!!
I hope summer commin' fast! How is it elsewhere in Canada?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Same shit in Ottawa. I'm running out of places to put the snow. Roll on the Spring ... or Summer ... or anything, other than this ... :bow:


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I heard that you folks back there were being dumped on. Ugggh.
Out west here, we store our snow up in the mountains where it belongs....heheheheh. (Hope this doesn't come back to haunt me:smile


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Had a huge dump here too last couple hours, tired of it. Just want summer to come so bad so I can cruise the old 2 wheeler and my new gear.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I was on the coffee bar patio today getting a suntan 

Even the southeast is getting crap though. Some online friends in Louisiana and Kentucky are snowed in 

I mean... in Louisiana????


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I shoveled 5 times yesterday just to keep ahead of it. 4 - 6 inches each time and for a nice morning surprise the plow just went by, I'm afraid to look.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I shoveled every hour up until about 9:00 PM, got ploughed in twice and woke up to lots more this morning but it seems to be done for now.

I do have a sore back but as usual I have to be the oddball and say that I find this beautiful. It reminds me of being a kid growing up in New Brunswick.

I have missed such pristine conditions since I moved to Southern Ontario.

Honestly I had a stupid grin on my face all day.

This too shall pass (and we'll all be bitching about the heat).


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

12C here in Cape Breton yesterday, the snow is pretty much gone. I would imagine there's still some in the highlands though. We had a couple of days of heavy rain so that pretty much cleaned everything up. My step father showed me some pics of Mouse Island, NF, the snow was up to the windows of a 2 story house  :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Sure was pretty. This is the kind of winter
I remember as a kid. But, yeah. I can't wait
to see it go.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya it's a lot of snow, but it's more like a normal winter than the last few. It's been non-stop freezing rain for the last 2 winters. I'd rather have the snow personally.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

My thoughts exactly suttree


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Awwwwwww come on. Buncha wimps. Suck it up. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

hey yerp were did you take the pic?.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

zinga said:


> hey yerp were did you take the pic?.


Hey:
I took the pic a few weeks ago along the highway between Courtenay and Campbell River here on Vancouver Island.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

One word--chinook.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I watched in my rearview mirror. I hit the only weather window. I am posting this from a stolen wireless connection sitting in a condo in Folly beach South Carolina. The locals are freezing ..... 40 F this morning but the sun was incredible. By noon it was wonderful. Sunny all day. 

no guitar though we didn't have enough room. 

Shovel well boys and girls :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

zontar said:


> One word--chinook.


one word--nosebleeds


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

they`re calling for a high of 15C tomorrow...might play outdoors for the first time this year if it`s sunny like they say it will be. :banana:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Huh..I have a "Y" shaped laneway going back to the barn. Sat. morning the snow blower/tractor guy blew out the 2 ends to the road at about 8:30 am.
by noon the snow plow had kindly filled the 2 entrances back in. Sat. night my neighbour came up for a brewskie driving a bulldozer he had borrowed.
Sun. morning the snow blower tractor guy was back and blew it all out again. You would honestly not know that the bull dozer had even there been there.. Luckily the wind created a curved drift around my shop door and I left what snow was there against the door as insullation...lol...the absolute worst was this morning when I had to scrap my windows inside and out.....bring it on.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

In Qc the winds were getting pretty bad around mid-day, but it really only started up after it got dark. We lost power around 11pm on Saturday, I hear that even the busses stopped running. Luckily we have a fireplace, to keep somewhat warm, but we are only supposed get the power back at our place sometime around now, though I'm not sure since we spent the night a a friends house... hopefully I can use that as an excuse for not finnishing all of my assignments due today.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

drak10687 said:


> In Qc the winds were getting pretty bad around mid-day, but it really only started up after it got dark. We lost power around 11pm on Saturday, I hear that even the busses stopped running. Luckily we have a fireplace, to keep somewhat warm, but we are only supposed get the power back at our place sometime around now, though I'm not sure since we spent the night a a friends house... hopefully I can use that as an excuse for not finnishing all of my assignments due today.


much more credible than the dog ate my homework.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

suttree said:


> one word--nosebleeds


None so far--but I know people that get headaches before a chinook.
But as soon as the chinook hits--the headache goes away.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> they`re calling for a high of 15C tomorrow...might play outdoors for the first time this year if it`s sunny like they say it will be. :banana:


What part of Japan do you live in????


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Quebec City = 501 cm as of today, the old record was 458.


----------

